# Grizzly G8688 Mini-lathe



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Gang - just an FYI
I recently purchased a Grizzly G8688 7"X12" Mini-Lathe and I just thought I'd throw out some suggestions of what I found.  First of all, it is really a wonderfully constructed heavy little lathe - 75 lbs. and it really has some nice features. First thing I found was that the Chuck was very hard to turn, must have been a Friday mfg.  also one of the plastic 80 tooth drive Gears was a bit warped. I contacted Grizzly and they were only to happy to help get the replacement parts out to me. The shipping could have been a bit faster, but oh well. After receiving the parts and reassembly, I found every movement to be rough to me, my personal opinion, you decide?? So I needed to take her apart to get all of that yuky grease of, wow, what a pain!! I then noticed while all of the ways and Gips where well machined, BUT very roughly finished, at least to my satisfaction, and by listening to the folks on here on good advice, I proceeded to honing the Ways and Gibbs. Wow, that's about as exciting as scraping, if you know what I mean. I had to take a file to get some of the really high spots off, but alas, I am very happy with the results!! I am also taking my time and really, really trying to get some exacting precession (for this lathe) to the adjustments, which really could use it.

All in all, I am very happy with the turn out and if you take the time to do what I did, you will wind up with a very nice and precise Lathe, with the exception of the backlash. Then again, for $495.00, and the work I did, I think I wound up with an exceptional piece of Home Shop Equipment.

It appears that all of the Mini-Lathes in the 7"X10", 12" & 14" appears to be made by the same manufacturer in Taiwan, this then should apply to all, just my $0.02. f

Thanks for your patience. Of course, the next main thing is to get a MachMach from Harold, and we are off to fast city, well at my age half-fast city!! 

Ron, w6br


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 22, 2015)

The 7x12s were all manufactured on Friday.


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

But which Friday and Where?? If it is a Taiwan Friday, then it is our Thursday, and if it is our Friday then it is their Saturday - can you be more specific??

Ron


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Nov 23, 2015)

I've had no issues with mine other than a bent chip pan, which they replaced quickly.


----------



## tcarrington (Dec 15, 2015)

Gibs are interesting. The G0602 had the gibs in the compound reversed, meaning the smoother machined side had been slotted to catch the retaining screws. Consequently, it was assembled with the rougher (way rougher) side against the dovetail. perhaps this is a not so rare occurrence spanning product lines.


----------

